# كتب و رسائل قيمة في دراسات الجدوى للمشاريع



## aidsami (5 أبريل 2012)

تم اضافته بالمكتبة بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...-دراسة-الجدوى-للمشاريع-(-تابع-المكتبة-)/page3​

سلام


*في* *البداية: طريقة التحميل*

بعد الضغط على رابط التحميل
تصفح أسفل الشاشة
اضغط على GET Link
أدخل الكود المكتوب-أنظر الى الاعلى- و اذاكان غير واضح اضغط على another captcha
بعدها اذهب الى أسفل الصفحة و أضغط على CREAT Link
انتظر قليلا و ستحصل على رابط التحميل
اضغط عليه او قم بنسخه و لصقه في المتصفح

*لنبدأ على بركة الله*​

1- رسالة ماجستير في دراسات الجدوى التجارية للمشاريع الاستثمارية (باللغة عربية)

تتضمن الرسالة دراسة الجدوى من الناحية النظرية
و جانب تطبيقي خاص بتوسعة أحد الفنادق

*للتحميل من هنا*

Faisability study-Master-.pdf - 2.4 MB


*استفادة طيبة للجميع.*


يــتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبــــــــــــــع


----------



## aidsami (5 أبريل 2012)

2- دراسة اقتصادية


economic_studies.doc - 572 KB


----------



## aidsami (5 أبريل 2012)

2- دراسة اقتصادية


economic_studies.doc - 572 KB


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاك اللله خير الجزاء مهندس عيد .. المشكلة بس الدراسة اكاديمية اكتر منها عملية ... على العموم شكرا على الرسالة ... ممكن يستفيد منها احد الزملاء ...


----------



## aidsami (5 أبريل 2012)

*المهندس الصامت* حياك الله

شكرا على ملاحظتك.

المزيد قادم ان شاء الله.


----------



## aidsami (14 أبريل 2012)

*3- دراسة جدوى المشروعات الاستثمارية - ماجستير *

68.rar - 734 KB


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (14 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## aidsami (15 أبريل 2012)

لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم


----------



## The friend (18 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس*


----------



## aidsami (18 أبريل 2012)

الله يجزيك يا صديقي


----------



## aidsami (21 أبريل 2012)

*رسالة ماجستير دراسة التكاليف المعيارية ضمن نظام المعلومات المحاسبي...


الرابط من هنا.

*http://www.co-webs.org/1936*

*
بعد 5 ثواني اظغط على مستطيل تخطي الاعلان في أعلى الصفحة SKIP or Passer de l'Anonce
*

بالتوفيق
*


----------



## saimoh76 (22 أبريل 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## aidsami (23 أبريل 2012)

pas de quoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## محمد الجفري (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mafathy (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (30 أبريل 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 مايو 2012)

جازاك الله خيراً


----------



## aidsami (2 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم 
شكرا لمروركم العطر


----------



## aidsami (7 مايو 2012)

*دراسة قيمة تتعلق بإدارة المشاريع بعنوان:


** نماذج شبكات الأعمال التقليدية*
​

رابط التحميل:

*http://www.restfile.com/wwwakxk964ox/نماذج_شبكات_الأعمال_التقليدية.rar.html*

*بعد العد التنازلي اظغط على المستطيل الذي يظهر مكان ال 0 في أعلى الصفحة*




​


----------



## marwan86 (21 مايو 2012)

hank u


----------



## aidsami (21 مايو 2012)

no mention it


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (25 مايو 2012)

thank you


----------



## aidsami (27 مايو 2012)

no mention it


----------



## saimoh76 (12 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على الكتب والشرح الجميل


----------



## aidsami (19 يونيو 2012)

*you are welcom*


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aidsami (6 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم و أحسن اليكم جميعا


----------



## مازن مازن مازن (28 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مازن مازن مازن (28 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------

